# semi pro poll on friday shooting



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

Well guys I got a good one for everyone just got off the phone w pres of IBO and he said they were going to send a poll out to all the semi pros heres going to be the 2 choices first one being we shoot friday and sat with pros and have a shot gun start and be broke up along with every one shooting under same conditions I realize that alot of people work and cant or dont want to take another day off but heres the other choice they will let semi pros shoot friday, sat or sunday on mbo ranges at ur leisure and theyll bust groups up at the tent like they already do now with mbo so another words ul be able to shoot with your buddys push the pencil hard enuff and win a semi pro shoot and win about $1200 instead of the $275 u get if u do this in mbo. I will be done shooting IBO if it goes to a free for all at semi the reason i left mbo in the first place was to get away from this. IBO said this was the only 2 options they could come up with I wasnt crazy about Rinehart thing but I like 3d and I can adapt but this will be the straw that breaks the camels back for me.post ur thoughts prob just started a crap storm but im a little frustrated.Kenny


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

If they go to the friday sat sun leisure ill be done. I enjoy shooting with the other semi pros. I considered my first year a learning experience in semi. If i have to shoot with random guys from mbo i have no reason to pay the extra 100$.


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

I was wanting to shoot some IBO this year but everything i hear is negative. Sounds like they need to organize it like ASA ,thats bad you have to worry about people cheating


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

If they go to shooting fri,sat,sun with mbo Iam done.One of the reasons I switched to semi was to get away from all the BS.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> If they go to the friday sat sun leisure ill be done. I enjoy shooting with the other semi pros. I considered my first year a learning experience in semi. If i have to shoot with random guys from mbo i have no reason to pay the extra 100$.


Totally agree, no sense paying the extra to not be split and fight the crowd. This decision did not come out of the fall meeting but was about a couple months after. Who and why did they decide on the 20/20 thing anyway?


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

Im not sure who thaught this idea up but alot of stuff wasnt thaught all the way out here first thing bein what if u have kids that u take to shoot if ur a pro or semi pro now u gotta take a kid out of school when u otherwise may not have had to or if u have a job with limited vacation or what if ur the people u travel with now have to plan around u . The main reason i was told was so they could have a big award presentation sat night for the pros . I dont understand why if they are planning a shot gun start and they have 40 targets they are working with on frday and saturday why semis cant shoot sat and sunday 20 and 20 semis would be the only ones on the range sunday u should be able to shotgun start at 8 and be done by noon but no one at IBO seems to understand this . I was also told that they expect more from the pros so the fri sat thing is set in stone for this yr for the pros well for my $150 entrance fee i expect more from IBO when it comes to these decisions.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

IBO was so close to finally getting something right with the 20/20 shotgun start but they have figured out a way to keep everyone unhappy. 20/20 shotgun start sat/sun and you would finally hear some shooters compliment the IBO


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I did not renew my membership to the IBO, so I won't get a vote. If I did however, I would vote for the "free-for-all" Fri, Sat., Sun. shooting with MBO. I would hate to go back to this, but if they keep the Fri., Sat. thing, I won't attend for sure. With the "free-for-all" setup, at least I could go if I wanted to.


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

You are right, for some reason IBO doesn't want to listen to their shooters unless you are in the select group. I shot IBO for years prior to shooting ASA because I loved the venue but like everthing else fininical gains took over. I like Friday's but it ought to be optional because of work.


----------



## tanner7181 (Aug 2, 2009)

All ASA would have to do is bring one or two shoots to Ohio or maybe PA and they would put IBO out of it. The semi-pro guys all work for a living and if they have to shoot friday now thats 2 day off work to go to the shoots. Makes no sense to change that. Why dont they keep shoot's on sundays???


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I pay the extra money so i can shoot with the guys in my class. If they let us go out whoever we want I'm not going to bother making the long drives to the shoots.


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

So much for the IBO listening to its shooters or making well thought out decisions...First why wasn't this voted on by all the shooters affected instead of implementing such a major change, oh I know why it's the IBO. Isn't this supposed to be a family sport? How can these guys bring their families when they would be taking their kids out of school for two days a month 4 times a year? And moving to the MBO ranges for a alternative, that is the dumbest thing I've heard! Sounds all great if you want cheating to affect wins and loses like it does in the MBO, the integrity of Semi Pro class will be affected! The Negatives seam to out weigh the positives in this situation.


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

Considering the facts that the I.B.O could care less about the commen shooters ie Semi Pro and down along with A.S.A being a southern org I think its time that the large amount of shooters in PA get their heads together and start a New Organization! For the shooters by the shooters and not Highly paid actors that are clueless!


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I really care less, but I will say this. Unless an evil myst has taken over the entire MBO class, the aquasations against that class is grossly over exaggerated. I shot MBO for several years and I did not witness any cheating in MBO. There was an occassion where a guy changed his score card in the out-house but he was busted cold turkey, embarrased and sent packing. I honestly do not think the level and intensity of alleged cheating in the MBO class exist......


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

It doesnt even have to be some one cheating do u think its right to pay $150 entrance fee and u shoot on sat or sun in the pouring down rain windy and some one else gets to shoot on a calm sunny day on friday is fair thats absurd and not fair atleast every one should have to shoot under the same conditions and cheating does happen down there u hear it every year on this web sight I havnt shot mbo in about 8 yrs u hear rumors all the time cant all be untrue


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Shotgun start 20/20 is what I want. Friday and Saturday is fine too.


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

The IBO is going to keep cashing checks until they get boycotted and hit in the wallet. The mighty dollar is the only thing they are afetr (not a fair and balanced system). It would be great to see the ASA come north but it just won't happen because they don't need us up here. IBO just makes one bad decision after another. It's extremely difficult to quit doing what you love (in 3d competition) but there doesn't seem to be an easy fix from here.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Last season the IBO sent out a poll to all Pro and Semi Pro archers asking a few questions. One was about the 20/20 shotgun start. From what I can remember of the results of that poll were that most were in favor of 20/20 shotgun starts on Sat./ Sun. Leaving it as is with 30/10 being a close second in the voting. Those voting were not at all in favor of the 20/20 Fri./Sat. option. So where did this all go from a class member vote to an IBO over-ride. How can an org ask for a membership vote and institute the least supported option?


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

IBO where we come up with a bad idea and then people complain and then we'll come up with a worse idea and let the members vote on which thing they want to do and once its implemented theyll prob tell ya that its what u guys want we let u vote on it . Im so sick of even having to complain about stuff like this I wish they could just do somthing right once in a while.


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2003)

are you serious they are going to make another pencil whipping class. I thought MBO was the only pencil whipping class. ASA all the way can't shoot with your buddies


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey Kenny, One of us Western Pa. bunch needs to win the Lottery. Get one of them big rock star bus'sss and the whole bunch of start hitting the ASA's.A big dream but that sure would be fun. I bought a ticket for tonight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

punchy said:


> are you serious they are going to make another pencil whipping class. I thought MBO was the only pencil whipping class. ASA all the way can't shoot with your buddies


yep everyone cheats in the ibo, ASA nobody cheats especially in semi pro Everyone hates iIBO and no one going to go. Seemed like a pretty good turnout for the worlds last year. And remember just cause you got beat doesn't mean somebody cheated. Good things in ASA and IBO neither perfect but neither is in position to challenge the other due to regions.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Shooting ASA only this year. IBO is a lost ball in high weeds. You could have an entire board made up of twelve year olds and they would come up with better decisions than the current board does at the IBO. Lets miss another days work in this downtrodden economy thats the answer. Stupid is as stupid does. If you want to see ignorance at its finest join the IBO!!!!!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

someone please clue me in,whats going on in mbo class with the cheating?


----------



## j thunder (Jun 28, 2005)

Lets do a 20/20 sat/sun shotgun start. If the IBO goes with the two choices they are giving us.
I will be done with the IBO and going back to the ASA.
The IBO will never learn!!!!


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

You cant have a money class on the honer system


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

I hope ya hit big Gary!


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with most being said. The is not affecting the whole IBO but just about 70 or shooters. I can not believe this is the best solutuion they could come up with. I understand what they are trying to do and why, but this is crazy! I have not shot many ASA on the national level, but enought to know, if its being done by them why can't the IBO figure it out? Are they that stuborn? When I moved to semi a few years back I did so to see how I shot on the toughest of ranges. Not that the MBO ranges were not tough but you never knew how you faired on the Pro caliber course. I do not want to shoot in the semi class Fri-Sun and do not want to shoot fri and sat! I am almost to the point that I am willing to travel to farther shoots the ASA hold and not shoot IBO again. And that is sad since I have a been a IBO shooter since the mid 90s.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I haven't seen any Pro's weigh in on this maybe they all want it Fri. & Sat. is the reason there going in that direction???? Just a thought after reading through the thread, I have no dog in this fight.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

20 on sat and sunday shot gun start is the way to go ASA does it but ibo refuses to


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

3D Pinwheeler said:


> I haven't seen any Pro's weigh in on this maybe they all want it Fri. & Sat. is the reason there going in that direction???? Just a thought after reading through the thread, I have no dog in this fight.


This is for semi only.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Aren't the pro's shooting Fri & Sat. also? Same course same times?


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes depending on vote Pros and semi shoot together.....A lot of you guys whine about Fri Sat but for those that come along way,...it doesn't matter to them.They have to take off to get there and get home.All you guys that have the convenience to not take off work,and still make the shoot Sat and can be at work Mon shouldnt cry.Your Incovenience is shared...Decide if you want to shoot or not AND send in your vote!

I would never pay the Semi fee to shoot in MBO and I dont think Semi payout would have anything to do with MBO as mentioned above.
How this conversation gets into MBO and pencil pushing sounds like the class should just be called semi and remove the Pro.
That stuff goes on in every competitive anything so let those guys be those guys,dont forget about the majority of guys that are not that way.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I may have mis read, but according to the letter that I received, semis have the option of shooting in the mbo class if the fri-saturday times is voted in..... doubt I was going to shoot any ibos this year,,,,,deffiantly got going to in semi of its a fri-sat shoot.... Dilldo 67 Inconvience? thats not the issue...Use some common since..... semi pro shooters compete as a hobby and many cant leave their jobs to another day early just to satisfy the whims of the IBO....From the pros I have spoken with regarding this issue,,,,they are not very happy with this either...most of those guys/gals hold regular jobs too.


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

I am pretty sure his screen name is Dillio, not Dilldo.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

That post you put up Jerry,very unprofessional.Everyone is entitled to their own opinion,no place on here to make fun with peoples screen name!


----------



## ChadChenault (Nov 24, 2008)

First I want to say I understand that most of our class works a full time job and have responsibilities outside the archery world. I am one of those individuals, however my job is flexible enough to allow me to travel to these shoots without much hastle, so I know I don't understand everyones situation. That being said we have been given a vote from the IBO that puts the future of our class on the line. If we vote to shoot the MBO courses without the regulation other pro classes utilize we will be just another amateur class. We should be shooting pro courses so we can have an idea where we stack up against other pros. We should also be shooting under the same conditions as the rest of our competitors. This will allow us to avoid any chance of accusations of wrong doing that will undoubtedly come, the same ones that always come from the MBO and other amateur classes.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> I may have mis read, but according to the letter that I received, semis have the option of shooting in the mbo class if the fri-saturday times is voted in..... doubt I was going to shoot any ibos this year,,,,,deffiantly got going to in semi of its a fri-sat shoot.... Dilldo 67 Inconvience? thats not the issue...Use some common since..... semi pro shooters compete as a hobby and many cant leave their jobs to another day early just to satisfy the whims of the IBO....From the pros I have spoken with regarding this issue,,,,they are not very happy with this either...most of those guys/gals hold regular jobs too.


I am using common sense...not everyone can shoot without taking a day off work is what I said.If you can and you are inconvenienced by this understand there are more people than you to accommodate.All I can say is Vote and then decide if you want to shoot or not.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

dillio67 said:


> I am using common sense...not everyone can shoot without taking a day off work is what I said.If you can and you are inconvenienced by this understand there are more people than you to accommodate.All I can say is Vote and then decide if you want to shoot or not.


People that used to need to take a day off of work to travel on Friday, now have to take two days off to travel on Thursday and shoot on Friday. If you live within 12 hours of the shoot, which most people do according to the addresses listed on the semi pro results on the IBO website, you probably won't need to take Monday off anyway. 

I agree that shooting the MBO ranges is not a great option, but shooting the semi pro class on Friday and Saturday will probably cut the attendance in half, making the semi pro class much more insignificant. When attendance drops, so does the prize money.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

shootist said:


> People that used to need to take a day off of work to travel on Friday, now have to take two days off to travel on Thursday and shoot on Friday. If you live within 12 hours of the shoot, which most people do according to the addresses listed on the semi pro results on the IBO website, you probably won't need to take Monday off anyway.
> 
> I agree that shooting the MBO ranges is not a great option, but shooting the semi pro class on Friday and Saturday will probably cut the attendance in half, making the semi pro class much more insignificant. When attendance drops, so does the prize money.


Exactly but what your missing is people that drive 12 hrs+ take off Monday to get home leaving at 1-2 pm Sunday after we shoot 10 targets AND the same Fri to get there.All Im saying is some people already have to take an extra day do this and I agree with you on all the rest of it.We just have to vote and see what we want to dbviously IBO decided to give us limited choices,see what happens from there.

BTW send your forms in if you want to chime in...I was told last time they sent out to us the response was very low!
That came from Ken directly when I asked


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

mikecs4life said:


> I am pretty sure his screen name is Dillio, not Dilldo.


Hahaa that's funny!


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I sent mine in today


----------



## turkeywhisperer (Dec 10, 2010)

ChadChenault said:


> First I want to say I understand that most of our class works a full time job and have responsibilities outside the archery world. I am one of those individuals, however my job is flexible enough to allow me to travel to these shoots without much hastle, so I know I don't understand everyones situation. That being said we have been given a vote from the IBO that puts the future of our class on the line. If we vote to shoot the MBO courses without the regulation other pro classes utilize we will be just another amateur class. We should be shooting pro courses so we can have an idea where we stack up against other pros. We should also be shooting under the same conditions as the rest of our competitors. This will allow us to avoid any chance of accusations of wrong doing that will undoubtedly come, the same ones that always come from the MBO and other amateur classes.



I couldn't agree more Chad! I shoot MBO and I have seen and heard some of the things that go on. Just look at Cardinal! How many range finders did they take from shooters at the tent! Give me a break! I hope this gets handled the right way for everyone. I'd like to move up some day but I surely wont be doing it to shoot the same courses!


----------



## Fire Archer (Jul 23, 2008)

outbackarcher said:


> Shotgun start 20/20 is what I want. Friday and Saturday is fine too.


I agree Larry. These are titled as National shoots. Shotgun start puts everyone on level playing field and I think it would be a good idea for every adult class. The least they could do is have everyone pre-register and assign shoot times. Run the National shoots just like the World. Would eliminate the majority of the accusations. I thought the 20/20 shotgun start was a good start toward the right direction but you can't please everyone for sure. Heck, just breaking up groups would be a start. The way it is now, you could probably go and win the tournament and never shoot a target if you really wanted to be that way.


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm with you on this Jamie. I'm just about fed up with the ibo. I am ready to shoot erie and worlds because there close to my house,and forget about all the other ibo's. Then I think I might just try and make as many ASA's as possible. If the shooters vote to shoot friday saturday and sunday, I'm definately done with the ibo.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

There is no reason we cant shot 20 targets Sunday and be done by noon. If it were a zero if you are not done the class would see to it that the pace was fast enough to finish in time. The IBO will only respond to one thing and that is quitting them. They don't care if you are happy or about the integrity of the game, only that they get your money. If they think they won't get it then they will listen. It is just like starting a new class every time 7 people figure out a niche. The IBO does care if the classes are watered down and meaningless, only that they GET YOUR MONEY. Vote Sat/Sun 20/20 or nothing. They can do it! Make them! John Horvath


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

noklok said:


> There is no reason we cant shot 20 targets Sunday and be done by noon. If it were a zero if you are not done the class would see to it that the pace was fast enough to finish in time. The IBO will only respond to one thing and that is quitting them. They don't care if you are happy or about the integrity of the game, only that they get your money. If they think they won't get it then they will listen. It is just like starting a new class every time 7 people figure out a niche. The IBO does care if the classes are watered down and meaningless, only that they GET YOUR MONEY. Vote Sat/Sun 20/20 or nothing. They can do it! Make them! John Horvath


John, I agree. Sat/Sun 20/20 is the only acceptable way really. 

BTW, long time, no talk. I hope you are well.


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

IBO better pull their heads outta their butts,listen and get this right becuz there is a new organization on its way looking to put them outta buisness shooting Mckenseys and i know a pile of people who are fed up 
Kenny Lantz


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

draw29 said:


> Hey Kenny, One of us Western Pa. bunch needs to win the Lottery. Get one of them big rock star bus'sss and the whole bunch of start hitting the ASA's.A big dream but that sure would be fun. I bought a ticket for tonight!!!!!!!!!!


 If I won the lottery I'll buy the bus and take you guys hunting insted. You do know Draw29 is the big buck magnet!!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

klshooter said:


> IBO better pull their heads outta their butts,listen and get this right becuz there is a new organization on its way looking to put them outta buisness shooting Mckenseys and i know a pile of people who are fed up
> Kenny Lantz


 If you are shooting semi-pro the others will probably quit any how!LOL


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Kenny, can I call you a sandbagger now??????? See you shouldn't through stones in a glass house.....lol. I agree with you on this though it should be sat and sun, 20/20. What's your boy Nick shooting this year (class wise)?
Joe G.


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

I wouldnt call me a sand bagger id call me not good enuff for pro class lol Nick who not sure who u mean?


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

And I never called ya a sand bagger I called ya a cherry picker thats different lol


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I got a questionnaire in the mail today concerning this topic.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

Wow, one bad decision after another from the IBO. Of course this friday shooting will allow guys like Dana H. to be competitive with guys like Ken...so there may be a few who voted for it:wink: 

It's no wonder the IBO keeps kicking us around...we just keep coming back for more.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

shootist said:


> John, I agree. Sat/Sun 20/20 is the only acceptable way really.
> 
> BTW, long time, no talk. I hope you are well.


All good here. Lots of new things. We should talk sometime. I will pm you my #.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

IBO would be better off shooting ALL their shoots with Shotgun Starts and on Saturday and Sunday. Look how smoothly ASA runs with this format. The most complaints that I have seen with IBO is their Non Shotgun Starts and their payouts. Alot of shooters were hoping this new President was a sign that a big turn around for the good of the IBO was soon to be seen. Was this wishful thinking? C'mon IBO listen to your shooters.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not pro or semi pro 
The IBO doesn't listen to any of their classes
And they are not going to as long as we keep showing up


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Man I am glad I just do this stuff for fun. Would be nice if we had ASA shoots in Ohio though


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I want a shoot in NC, bring it here and many will come!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

wpk said:


> I'm not pro or semi pro
> The IBO doesn't listen to any of their classes
> And they are not going to as long as we keep showing up


You are 100% correct. 
Sorry dillo for my typo mistake


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

simple solution, call the ASA and get a copy of their format, follow that and make everyone happy, 20/20 on Sat. and Sun., shotgun start, and stop making us walk 1/2 mile between targets. But keep the five grain per pound rule to please the speed guys, there.... all problems solved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2006)

southpaw3d said:


> simple solution, call the ASA and get a copy of their format, follow that and make everyone happy, 20/20 on Sat. and Sun., shotgun start, and stop making us walk 1/2 mile between targets. But keep the five grain per pound rule to please the speed guys, there.... all problems solved!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quit making sense...lol


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Na. IBO doesnt like the idea of pleasing folks. They (and host clubs) have the mind-set that they are doing us all a favor by having their events. The thousands of $ each club pockets has nothing to do with it.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Any results of the poll, yet?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

southpaw3d said:


> simple solution, call the ASA and get a copy of their format, follow that and make everyone happy, 20/20 on Sat. and Sun., shotgun start, and stop making us walk 1/2 mile between targets. But keep the five grain per pound rule to please the speed guys, there.... all problems solved!!!!!!!!!!!!


Right on! :thumb:


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

All of the guys I HAVE SHOT WITH AND KNOW DO NOT WANT A SHOTGUN START.


southpaw3d said:


> simple solution, call the ASA and get a copy of their format, follow that and make everyone happy, 20/20 on Sat. and Sun., shotgun start, and stop making us walk 1/2 mile between targets. But keep the five grain per pound rule to please the speed guys, there.... all problems solved!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

I think a shotgun start is the only fair way to have it, Ok, here's why I feel this way. Say you get a shooting time of 0800 and at that time it's foggy or raining, so then I get a shooting time of 1130, the sun comes out, and it's nice. Do you think it's fair to shoot under two different conditions? I don't, the reason I say this, is I've seen it happen before, I was in a group who had to shoot in the fog, and was told by a range official that our group had to shoot, and about two hours later it cleared up and was nice.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hoytxcutter said:


> All of the guys I HAVE SHOT WITH AND KNOW DO NOT WANT A SHOTGUN START.


Why do THEY NOT WANT a Shotgun Start?


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

prob like being on a range for 10 hrs and love waitin an hour to shoot first target lol


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2003)

hey KLSHOOTER the way im going to beat up on you this year I think you should start playing golf.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

YankeeRebel said:


> IBO would be better off shooting ALL their shoots with Shotgun Starts and on Saturday and Sunday. Look how smoothly ASA runs with this format. The most complaints that I have seen with IBO is their Non Shotgun Starts and their payouts. Alot of shooters were hoping this new President was a sign that a big turn around for the good of the IBO was soon to be seen. Was this wishful thinking? C'mon IBO listen to your shooters.


The question begs.......how many members of the so called IBO Board of Misdirectors has ever even attended an ASA Shoot??? The answer is ZERO, ZIP, ZILCH, NONE! One former Board Member once asked Ken W. if he would kick in a little $ so he could attend an ASA Shoot and see why so many shooters like the format. The answer of course was nay. The real problem with the IBO B.O.D. is that it is run not as a membership organization where dues paying members actually have a say...it is run as a little boys club where one guy is King and the rest of them make up the Royal Court.

And...if anyone takes issue with what I just wrote...go to a lake, cut a hole in the ice and jump in...:wink:


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

GreggWNY said:


> The question begs.......how many members of the so called IBO Board of Misdirectors has ever even attended an ASA Shoot??? The answer is ZERO, ZIP, ZILCH, NONE! One former Board Member once asked Ken W. if he would kick in a little $ so he could attend an ASA Shoot and see why so many shooters like the format. The answer of course was nay. The real problem with the IBO B.O.D. is that it is run not as a membership organization where dues paying members actually have a say...it is run as a little boys club where one guy is King and the rest of them make up the Royal Court.
> 
> And...if anyone takes issue with what I just wrote...go to a lake, cut a hole in the ice and jump in...:wink:


What about the members that don't want the IBO like the ASA?


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

rhyno_071 said:


> What about the members that don't want the IBO like the ASA?


Let's take a poll... :beer:


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

GreggWNY said:


> Let's take a poll... :beer:


Sounds good. But we can't do it on AT. This site is Anti-IBO.


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

Where u guys gonna have this pull then IBO web sight where an IBO moderator delete what ever they want archery talk isnt anti IBO it just a public forum where people can voice there opinions on archery related things the reason it may look anti IBO is the decisions they habitually make , make no sence and people come here to complain about it in hopes IBO will listen but most IBO people are just like you and say "this is archery talk its anti IBO" and disregard what 95% of what people actually want . Keep sticking up for them and IBO will be out of buisness when they have southern triple crown turn out up north. Im not anti IBO I just hope they get this right


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

klshooter said:


> Where u guys gonna have this pull then IBO web sight where an IBO moderator delete what ever they want archery talk isnt anti IBO it just a public forum where people can voice there opinions on archery related things the reason it may look anti IBO is the decisions they habitually make , make no sence and people come here to complain about it in hopes IBO will listen but most IBO people are just like you and say "this is archery talk its anti IBO" and disregard what 95% of what people actually want . Keep sticking up for them and IBO will be out of buisness when they have southern triple crown turn out up north. Im not anti IBO I just hope they get this right


Yeah I shouldn't have said this site is anti-IBO, that's not correct. I should have said it appears that most of the members on this site are anti-IBO. And I'm not sure if 95% of IBO members want the IBO to be exactly like the ASA. And as far as shooting on Friday, according to the IBO website- This format change is for National Triple Crown events ONLY! So it's for 3 shoots.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

So, I take it the readers and posters here on Archery Talk that don't want the IBO to be like the ASA enjoy sitting in the hot July sun for an hour and a half waiting to shoot the first target. It's not too bad because you only wait 45 minutes to shoot the 2nd target and 20 minutes to shoot the third target. Then when you are done with the first ten...guess what? You get to wait another hour and a half to shoot target number 11. So, 6 or 7 hours later you finally finish your first 30. Yep, gotta prefer that over the ASA Shotgun start. :wink:


----------



## klshooter (Feb 3, 2005)

the only thing i want is it to be fair for every one I liked the way it was last yr with assigned groups I wasnt crazy about friday sat thing and may not be able to make all the shoots but I will be done w IBO if they turn the semi pro class into a buddys shoot for money its a national level shoot and should be ran like one Im not a IBO hater I love shooting them the tricky shot sets and terrains are way harder than what you see in asa but the decisions they make alot of times end up driving piles of archers away when they should be trying to make it easier for people to come to these events I have to two buddys that traveled with me last yr that will not be attending this yr bcuz I will have to be there thurs now and they said they are just gonna make the asa events with me instead how many other pros and semi pros travel w amitures that will be affected the same way


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

GreggWNY said:


> So, I take it the readers and posters here on Archery Talk that don't want the IBO to be like the ASA enjoy sitting in the hot July sun for an hour and a half waiting to shoot the first target. It's not too bad because you only wait 45 minutes to shoot the 2nd target and 20 minutes to shoot the third target. Then when you are done with the first ten...guess what? You get to wait another hour and a half to shoot target number 11. So, 6 or 7 hours later you finally finish your first 30. Yep, gotta prefer that over the ASA Shotgun start. :wink:


You got me on that one. Lol. :focus:


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

klshooter said:


> the only thing i want is it to be fair for every one I liked the way it was last yr with assigned groups I wasnt crazy about friday sat thing and may not be able to make all the shoots but I will be done w IBO if they turn the semi pro class into a buddys shoot for money its a national level shoot and should be ran like one Im not a IBO hater I love shooting them the tricky shot sets and terrains are way harder than what you see in asa but the decisions they make alot of times end up driving piles of archers away when they should be trying to make it easier for people to come to these events I have to two buddys that traveled with me last yr that will not be attending this yr bcuz I will have to be there thurs now and they said they are just gonna make the asa events with me instead how many other pros and semi pros travel w amitures that will be affected the same way


I understand.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I dont think ATers are anti IBO, I AM NOT! I do think many ATers such as myself are TIRED OF THE WAY THINGS ARE BEING DONE!
We just simply want to see improvements, and for the IBO big wheels to listen to us, INSTEAD of IGNOREING us. We care and want the IBO, and other archery orgs. to be succesful. That objective is not obtainable if we, the PAYING customers, are continued to be alanaited. 
Copy the asa? Well if its more efficient, why not? Common sense


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

If I were going to infiltrate and sabotage an organization I would probably do it exactly the way the IBO is. 

Sadly for them, I don't think they can afford the collapse of their buddy system. Let's hope they're wise enough to make the changes that are needed to salvage things.


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Poll results were just posted for you guys involved with this.....majority votes to have Fri/Sat 20/20 with a shotgun start. Only applies to National Triple Crown events.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

HXXT said:


> So much for the IBO listening to its shooters or making well thought out decisions...First why wasn't this voted on by all the shooters affected instead of implementing such a major change, oh I know why it's the IBO. Isn't this supposed to be a family sport? How can these guys bring their families when they would be taking their kids out of school for two days a month 4 times a year? And moving to the MBO ranges for a alternative, that is the dumbest thing I've heard! Sounds all great if you want cheating to affect wins and loses like it does in the MBO, the integrity of Semi Pro class will be affected! The Negatives seam to out weigh the positives in this situation.


i understand what you guys are saying 100%. they should let you shoot 30 sat. and 10 sunday. shot gun starts. BUT before you guys start slamming us MBO guys i believe a semi pro shooter did get cought cheating. 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit5 (Dec 7, 2012)

There's too man old men set in their ways , making up rules for us at their convince. They need to get some new "young" blood in the rule making committee. 


Mathews MR7, HHA, TT Smackdown Pro, KTech Multi Rod


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

tecshooter said:


> Poll results were just posted for you guys involved with this.....majority votes to have Fri/Sat 20/20 with a shotgun start. Only applies to National Triple Crown events.


*Last Updated:2013-01-04 15:55:29

SEMI-PRO SHOOTERS
2013 SEMI-PRO POLL RESULTS

Recent poll results show the vast majority of Semi-Pros prefer to remain on the Pro courses, shooting 20 targets Friday and 20 targets Saturday with a SHOTGUN start at our Triple Crown Events.

This new format is a change from years past where Pro and Semi-Pro classes shot 30 targets Saturday and 10 targets Sunday. Once again, this change is for National Championship Triple Crown events only.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to participate in this decision.



Bryan J. Marcum

IBO President*



Let's look closely at the above press release....

"Recent poll results show the vast majority of Semi-Pros prefer to remain on the Pro courses"

The rest of the paragraph?????????? 

I wonder if the polls said yes...they want to remain on the Pro Courses but...the decision to shoot Friday and Saturday was done by the IBO board and was not based on poll results??

Just wondering, that's all....


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Great news for all us Semi's. That freakin poll was like asking "Would you like crabs or herpes?". Ahhh give me some crabs please...


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I wrote in. Saturday/sunday shotgun start. Guess my voice wasn't heard.lol


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Last year in MBO guys in groups in front of us were useing a rangefinder had no idea they couldn't use them until confronted and they stopped.....without range officials like ASA this happens more than people think


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> I wrote in. Saturday/sunday shotgun start. Guess my voice wasn't heard.lol


I think they took a poll. They did not say nobody wanted Sat\Sun. You guys say they don't listen then when they ask and go with the majority you say they don't listen? Looks like ASA had over 1200 shooters at there classic, IBO over 1300 at the Worlds. Somebody must like ibo. I shoot ibo because thats what we have. Would I try ASA if they had a closer shoot. Sure! IBO is not perfect by any means but they continue to get shooters so they must be doing somethings right.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

If Saturday/sunday was an option i guarantee it would have been majority.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Babyk said:


> Last year in MBO guys in groups in front of us were useing a rangefinder had no idea they couldn't use them until confronted and they stopped.....without range officials like ASA this happens more than people think


They should have been dq'd for using one no questions asked. It is there own 
fault if they don't read the rules or ask questions. They could of asked the people at the tent if they could or not. It is the peoples responsability to know the rules.


----------

